# SDSC



## NumberTen (Oct 24, 2017)

What are your general impressions of San Diego Soccer Club?  It looks like their teams are doing rather well.


----------



## MWN (Oct 24, 2017)

The teams that I have refereed for tend to all be well coached and the coaches understand their obligations (i.e. coaching players and not referees).  I do like RR's (girls older director) style.  I think because RR is the tournament director and hosts other tournaments, he probably has a better sensitivity to sideline behavior.


----------



## Sockers858 (Oct 25, 2017)

I think all Clubs are the same plus or minus and depends what you are looking for. 

What are looking for price, value, coaching, bumper sticker, winning, development, fun, playing time etc al?

Cheers


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 25, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> What are your general impressions of San Diego Soccer Club?  It looks like their teams are doing rather well.


I think they send their kids to drama camp to learn acting techniques, if your kid is into that.


----------



## watfly (Oct 25, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> I think they send their kids to drama camp to learn acting techniques, if your kid is into that.


I don't know what kind of adult casts aspersions on kids, particularly stereotypes as an entire group, but its pretty sad.  Pathetic coming from someone who claims to be a ref and coach.

I'll be upfront about my bias.  My son plays for SDSC and as a family we have been very happy with the club. We travel 20 miles to play and practice.  Having been with a branded club that has a club first mentality, were much happier with a club that generally puts players first.  The club has noticeably lower coach turnover than other clubs.  My kid's coaches have been very good and my son has developed and gained a ton of confidence under their guidance.  The coach at the branded club shouldn't have even been allowed around kids.  Maybe my opinion is colored by our previous bad experience, but I know only a few families that have been unhappy with SDSC.  No club is perfect.  Now keep in mind that SDSC is a large club, as many as 7 teams per age.  This is a turnoff to some and I could see how a low-mid tier kid could potentially get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 25, 2017)

watfly said:


> I don't know what kind of adult casts aspersions on kids, particularly stereotypes as an entire group, but its pretty sad.  Pathetic coming from someone who claims to be a ref and coach.
> 
> I'll be upfront about my bias.  My son plays for SDSC and as a family we have been very happy with the club. We travel 20 miles to play and practice.  Having been with a branded club that has a club first mentality, were much happier with a club that generally puts players first.  The club has noticeably lower coach turnover than other clubs.  My kid's coaches have been very good and my son has developed and gained a ton of confidence under their guidance.  The coach at the branded club shouldn't have even been allowed around kids.  Maybe my opinion is colored by our previous bad experience, but I know only a few families that have been unhappy with SDSC.  No club is perfect.  Now keep in mind that SDSC is a large club, as many as 7 teams per age.  This is a turnoff to some and I could see how a low-mid tier kid could potentially get lost in the shuffle.


Sensitive much? It's called  joke, but if the shoe fits...  And it has been my experience as both a referee and coach that many teams there appear to be taught that style, as it starts early in games each time I see them. You can see this in lots of other clubs as well.  I don't blame the kids.


----------



## watfly (Oct 25, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> It's called  joke,


 Don't quit your day job.


----------



## Goforgoal (Oct 25, 2017)

Both my kids are in the club currently. SDSC is a big club but they seem to have a reasonably high percentage of quality coaches . As I'm sure it can be with most clubs though, coaching can be hit or miss, but we've had mostly good experiences thus far. Fees seem reasonable compared to others. Not the highest but not the lowest.

On the boys side, the top teams from 2007 and up compete in SCDSL with the exception of the B2006 which is the club's sole DA team currently. From what I've seen they're winning most of their games though so that may build into more DA ages in the future. The rest are spread throughout SDDA and Presidio. Some age groups go 7 teams deep though which one might argue is one or two too many, but you know, there's a business aspect to all this. The club seemed to be more boy-centric in past years, but the girls program has really come along since we've been involved with the club. The girls side has some real stand-out teams and talent goes pretty deep in some age groups. League participation for girls is similar to the boys side mentioned previously. No DA options for the girls yet though.

Overall we've been happy and my kids are having a good time and developing nicely which is all that matters ultimately. It also works very well for us regionally as well, although there are 4 other clubs that aren't far from us either which is a bit crazy to consider.

And no the kids aren't taught to dive and put on a show or whatever coachrefparent is getting at. Not any of the coaches my kids have had anyways.


----------



## Socal United (Oct 25, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Sensitive much? It's called  joke, but if the shoe fits...  And it has been my experience as both a referee and coach that many teams there appear to be taught that style, as it starts early in games each time I see them. You can see this in lots of other clubs as well.  I don't blame the kids.


The shoe doesn't fit, I can assure you.  If you want someone to blame for that, blame tv.  Maybe there are just more kids that watch games on tv, the amount of diving that goes on to gain a penalty is pretty substantial.  Games are on 24/7 now, kids into soccer can watch it as often as they could cartoons.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 25, 2017)

watfly said:


> I don't know what kind of adult casts aspersions on kids, particularly stereotypes as an entire group, but its pretty sad.  Pathetic coming from someone who claims to be a ref and coach.
> 
> I'll be upfront about my bias.  My son plays for SDSC and as a family we have been very happy with the club. We travel 20 miles to play and practice.  Having been with a branded club that has a club first mentality, were much happier with a club that generally puts players first.  The club has noticeably lower coach turnover than other clubs.  My kid's coaches have been very good and my son has developed and gained a ton of confidence under their guidance.  The coach at the branded club shouldn't have even been allowed around kids.  Maybe my opinion is colored by our previous bad experience, but I know only a few families that have been unhappy with SDSC.  No club is perfect.  Now keep in mind that SDSC is a large club, as many as 7 teams per age.  This is a turnoff to some and I could see how a low-mid tier kid could potentially get lost in the shuffle.


You are right on point.  I may be concerned with a few of the girls team coaches and being on the bottom teams, but a great club overall.  And when I think of flopping SDSC is not even on my radar.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 25, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Sensitive much? It's called  joke, but if the shoe fits...  And it has been my experience as both a referee and coach that many teams there appear to be taught that style, as it starts early in games each time I see them. You can see this in lots of other clubs as well.  I don't blame the kids.


So exactly what other clubs teach flopping?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 27, 2017)

Monkey said:


> So exactly what other clubs teach flopping?


 Crickets


----------



## Socal United (Oct 27, 2017)

Monkey said:


> Crickets


Because who has the time?  It was a comment not really thought out.  TV has taught these kids flopping, not the coaches.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 27, 2017)

Socal United said:


> Because who has the time?  It was a comment not really thought out.  TV has taught these kids flopping, not the coaches.


If they don't teach them to flop, they certainly don't teach them not to. Which is a form of teaching, I guess.


----------



## Socal United (Oct 27, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> If they don't teach them to flop, they certainly don't teach them not to. Which is a form of teaching, I guess.[/QUOTE
> It isn't.  Too busy trying to teach them how to play.  Maybe you and I should swap training sessions and see what is being taught or trying to be untaught.


----------



## watfly (Oct 27, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> If they don't teach them to flop, they certainly don't teach them not to. Which is a form of teaching, I guess.


Please put your shovel down, you just keep digging yourself a bigger hole.  You've now tripled down on your totally unsubtantiated claim that SDSC kids are floppers and are taught this by their coaches.   If you have any evidence please feel free to PM me the names of the coaches that teach flopping.

Also please recuse yourself from reffing any SDSC games since your bias is so blatant as you have so clearly illustrated here.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 27, 2017)

watfly said:


> Please put your shovel down, you just keep digging yourself a bigger hole.  You've now tripled down on your totally unsubtantiated claim that SDSC kids are floppers and are taught this by their coaches.   If you have any evidence please feel free to PM me the names of the coaches that teach flopping.
> 
> Also please recuse yourself from reffing any SDSC games since your bias is so blatant as you have so clearly illustrated here.


No recusing necessary. No bias. Just call it like I see it. In my experience, I have seen a number of teams from this club over the years (and others) that clearly take flopping to an art-form. I acknowledge that maybe its one of those things that once it gets in your head, it heightens your senses. 

Yes, I made my tongue in cheek comment as a joke based in truth, but it was not intended to set forth any damning accusation of the club. It was not a claim, but merely a joke. Maybe they don't flop at all. Anything's possible. I know in these sensitive times everyone has to get their hackels up and make it into a life and death issue, but not me.  In fact, I agree with those that say the club's teams play well and a decent style of soccer, and the coaches all seem to be good guys & gals.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 27, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> If they don't teach them to flop, they certainly don't teach them not to. Which is a form of teaching, I guess.





coachrefparent said:


> No recusing necessary. No bias. Just call it like I see it. In my experience, I have seen a number of teams from this club over the years (and others) that clearly take flopping to an art-form. I acknowledge that maybe its one of those things that once it gets in your head, it heightens your senses.
> 
> Yes, I made my tongue in cheek comment as a joke based in truth, but it was not intended to set forth any damning accusation of the club. It was not a claim, but merely a joke. Maybe they don't flop at all. Anything's possible. I know in these sensitive times everyone has to get their hackels up and make it into a life and death issue, but not me.  In fact, I agree with those that say the club's teams play well and a decent style of soccer, and the coaches all seem to be good guys & gals.


If it was a joke, why follow up with another accusation?


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 27, 2017)

Monkey said:


> If it was a joke, why follow up with another accusation?


No claims, no accusation. Just a joke based on my perceptions, as all jokes are.


----------



## watfly (Oct 27, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> No claims, no accusation. Just a joke based on my perceptions, as all jokes are.





coachrefparent said:


> I have seen a number of teams from this club over the years (and others) that clearly take flopping to an art-form.





coachrefparent said:


> it has been my experience as both a referee and coach that many teams there appear to be taught that style, as it starts early in games each time I see them.





coachrefparent said:


> If they don't teach them to flop, they certainly don't teach them not to.


Where's the punchline?  I guess you find adults impugning kids to be funny.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 27, 2017)

watfly said:


> Where's the punchline?  I guess you find adults impugning kids to be funny.


"Aspersions," "impugning," "accusation," now that's funny. I do find flopping funny.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 27, 2017)

In S


Monkey said:


> So exactly what other clubs teach flopping?


In San Diego, Aztecs, Pumas, Rebels, Atlante, Tiffany’s, Rangers, Barcelona, Chula Vista


----------



## Monkey (Oct 27, 2017)

Surfref said:


> In S
> 
> In San Diego, Aztecs, Pumas, Rebels, Atlante, Tiffany’s, Rangers, Barcelona, Chula Vista


Thanks for your honesty.  I associate certain players as floppers but would never think that a club would teach them to do it. 

It is interesting that you named most clubs south of downtown and that are predominantly Hispanic.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 27, 2017)

Monkey said:


> Thanks for your honesty.  I associate certain players as floppers but would never think that a club would teach them to do it.
> 
> It is interesting that you named most clubs south of downtown and that are predominantly Hispanic.


Just speaking from experience as a referee.  I have yellow carded players for simulating a foul or injury from each of those clubs more than a few times. I have also carded players from Surf, Albion, Sharks, Carlsbad, Notts.....  Race does not play a factor since they are all bad actors.  I have seen more from specific clubs.


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2017)

SDSC is the result of mergers among at least three North County Inland clubs within the last decade - Pegasus, Rancho Bernardo, and Penasquitos.  There were also a few smaller clubs that disappeared in the area about that time without a formal merger, as well as some coaches (some with their teams more or less intact) moving from Poway, Scripps Ranch, and Escondido.


----------



## swilly858 (Feb 28, 2018)

I love that band Flopping Molly!


----------



## BananaKick (Mar 1, 2018)

swilly858 said:


> I love that band Flopping Molly!


What about Flopsam and Jetsom?  That band started from the ground up!


----------



## GKDad65 (Mar 1, 2018)

A few years ago SDSC was a good club, can't speak to it today.
Almost one of the "bigs", always chasing Albion and Surf.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> A few years ago SDSC was a good club, can't speak to it today.
> Almost one of the "bigs", always chasing Albion and Surf.


Rancho Bernardo Youth Soccer (Renegades) merged with San Diego Soccer Club (Pegasus) about a decade ago, and they kept the SDSC club name even though RB was the bigger part.  My older son played on a BU16 Pegasus team about a decade ago, but they were already declining from the glory years when they had won USYSA state, regional, and national titles.  Then came the merger with Penasquitos (Premier) which almost rolled up all the I-15 Corridor North City teams - only Poway (Vaqueros) remains, and they have faded a bit  -  there are no Vaqueros teams entered in National Cup this year.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> A few years ago SDSC was a good club, can't speak to it today.
> Almost one of the "bigs", always chasing Albion and Surf.


Rancho Bernardo Youth Soccer (Renegades) merged with San Diego Soccer Club (Pegasus) about a decade ago, and they kept the SDSC club name even though RB was the bigger part.  My older son played on a BU16 Pegasus team about a decade ago, but they were already declining from the glory years when they had won USYSA state, regional, and national titles.  Then came the merger with Penasquitos (Premier) which almost rolled up all the I-15 Corridor North City teams - only Poway (Vaqueros) remains, and they have faded a bit so that there are not Vaqueros teams entered in National Cup this year.


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 1, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> A few years ago SDSC was a good club, can't speak to it today.
> Almost one of the "bigs", always chasing Albion and Surf.


I wouldn't say the club is chasing Albion and Surf. They have plenty local players to keep them afloat.  It's the parents who are chasing..


----------



## BananaKick (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Rancho Bernardo Youth Soccer (Renegades) merged with San Diego Soccer Club (Pegasus) about a decade ago, and they kept the SDSC club name even though RB was the bigger part.  My older son played on a BU16 Pegasus team about a decade ago, but they were already declining from the glory years when they had won USYSA state, regional, and national titles.  Then came the merger with Penasquitos (Premier) which almost rolled up all the I-15 Corridor North City teams - only Poway (Vaqueros) remains, and they have faded a bit so that there are not Vaqueros teams entered in National Cup this year.


Have you heard any rumors about Vaqueros merging or being swallowed up by SDSC?


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> Have you heard any rumors about Vaqueros merging or being swallowed up by SDSC?


There was a big shakeup last year when several top coaches were let go, supposedly still being paid until the end of their contracts.  There would be some complication to merging with SDSC, since PYSL gets priority on the use of Poway City fields (including some school playgrounds where the City has a sharing agreement because they put in the lights) and only pays for turning the lights on.  The sharing of city-controlled fields is negotiated by a City-sponsored committee of representatives from different sports (soccer, football, baseball, softball, field hockey, lacrosse, maybe more (?)).  PYSL with about 1000 players signed up has had the biggest club there.

If the club dissolved, or reverted to its original 70's version of local recreation teams only, that would likely be reworked.


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 2, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> Have you heard any rumors about Vaqueros merging or being swallowed up by SDSC?


I hope not. Small clubs like SDFA, Scripps and Vaqueros are great options for u littles. There are coaches in these clubs who emphasize on skills and development.


----------

